# Dexter at 19 weeks



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Just thought i would update you with Dexter at 19 weeks old - well have only just sussed out how to upload from my sons lap top (doh)!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dexter is gorgeous and looks like a male version of Beau  Love the photo of your son holding him too


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy - love his shaggy coat and great to see how he looks now  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Dexter is gorgeous ... lovely pic of him with your son. Sue x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Love his coat, lovely x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yummy yummy yummy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh he's scrummy! Thanks for the update. Now you've sorted out uploading pics you could treat us to weekly photo updates .......please! 

Karen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh he's scrummy! Thanks for the update. Now you've sorted out uploading pics you could treat us to weekly photo updates .......please!
> 
> Karen x


Don't encourage me karen!!!!  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is sooo cute, can't wait to meet him. Betty is 19 weeks tomorrow. I had thought she was small but looks about the same size as the lovely Dexter.
Do you know what he weighs at the mo?


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Dexter is gorgeous - I love his colouring!!!! I agree with Karen, regular photo updates please!!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> He is sooo cute, can't wait to meet him. Betty is 19 weeks tomorrow. I had thought she was small but looks about the same size as the lovely Dexter.
> Do you know what he weighs at the mo?


Hes about 6kg - had him weighed on holiday about 3 weeks ago and he was 4 kilos - but really seems to have had a growth spurt - so he maybe more - will be going to the vets next week - i'll let you know then! I think he will be on the smaller side as his mum was dinky - how much does Betty weigh?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is about 4.5kgs - I keep meaning to do the tin can height test...


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

ohhh, Dexter is so adorable! The whole family here is excited to see him again  Cider is 6 kg now as well. Everyone from school was amazed how much he has grown after the 7 weeks summer holidays. Big hug for Dexter brother from Cider:wave:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is about 4.5kgs - I keep meaning to do the tin can height test...


???? whats the tin can height test - am i having my leg pulled???


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Bini said:


> ohhh, Dexter is so adorable! The whole family here is excited to see him again  Cider is 6 kg now as well. Everyone from school was amazed how much he has grown after the 7 weeks summer holidays. Big hug for Dexter brother from Cider:wave:



Yes Dexters really grown over the summer - glad u like the pics - sorry its took me so long - i used to be so technical - i don't know whats happened - i think its an age thing  ............ hope ur all well and love ang hugs back from Dexter to his bro xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jools so glad you've sussed out how to upload photos. Lovely pictures


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

He's lovely Jools.............butter wouldn't melt lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous boy Jools, and Sarah, pics of Isla please - I have an apricot crush :love-eyes:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

jools said:


> ???? whats the tin can height test - am i having my leg pulled???


We've been measuring them against a stack of tins as it's quite easy to compare their heights then. Kendal started a thread a while back and there are lots of photos on there!! Must put one of Luna on there actually...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> He's adorable!


Tina, your doggie is just scrummy. Julia x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is truly cute. Love the tree in the smart son in uniform picture.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> We've been measuring them against a stack of tins as it's quite easy to compare their heights then. Kendal started a thread a while back and there are lots of photos on there!! Must put one of Luna on there actually...


Ahhhhh thanks Harri, i will get my beans out!!!  ........... yes please some of Luna!!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

spindlelegs said:


> He's lovely Jools.............butter wouldn't melt lol


Thanks Sarah, hows the lovely Isla & can we see some pics plse???!!! xx


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Jools
what lovely pics of dexter. he is really coming on, his colouring is lovely. Missie has just come into season. Wanted to have her done !! but missed it. So have to wait 3 months now. Jane xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

MISSIEMUM said:


> Hi Jools
> what lovely pics of dexter. he is really coming on, his colouring is lovely. Missie has just come into season. Wanted to have her done !! but missed it. So have to wait 3 months now. Jane xx


Oh little Missie, can't believe shes come into season already ....... how time flies!!!! Want to get Dexter done as soon as i can ........ but vet says a year ..... hmmmmm i think it may be a lot quicker than that!!!!!  ........ hugs to Missie xxxx


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> Thanks Sarah, hows the lovely Isla & can we see some pics plse???!!! xx


Islas just great, thanks! I take her up to the school every day and she's got lots of doggy friends. We all meet on the cricket pitch next to the school and they get a good run around. There's a crowd that go dog walking regularly, so i've been invited to join in with that. We're all going for a long walk next Wednesday, stopping of at a nice country pub along the way.............yep that's the life Pictures of Isla...........bit of a problem at the mo.......lost the lead to download onto the computer ..........But the good news is, looks like we can make the Surrey meet, I'll post it when it's been put on my schedule at work that i've got the day off just to be sure S x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Fab news Sarah - will be great to meet up .............. and the dog walking group sounds great & a stop at the pub at the end (heaven)!!!! J X


----------

